# 4-Axis Stem Strength for MTB?



## sovereign (May 27, 2010)

*WCS 4-Axis Stem Strength for MTB?*

I have already picked up one for my SwissCross resurrection: https://forums.roadbikereview.com/cyclocross/ritchey-swiss-cross-upgrayedd-267629.html










Still not ridden, so I have no idea how stiff it is. I am considering picking up another one for my Stumpjumper HT 29er. My query is regarding the stiffness and strength for MTB use? Since the 4-Axis bar interface/stem cap is somewhat narrower than other designs I am concerned about stiffness when used with 700mm MTB bars. Also, this is one of the lighter stems I have seen that is specced for MTB use (the same stem is also designed for road and cx). Should I be concerned about strength?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

How about you buy a Thomson X4 and stop worrying?


----------



## sovereign (May 27, 2010)

CleavesF said:


> How about you buy a Thomson X4 and stop worrying?


That was my original inclination. I almost ordered one yesterday. But, after reading more than one thread such as this one (http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/when-you-really-really-think-youre-right-[thomson-torque-specs]-761439.html) I am left with a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

I have been using a 4-axis on my bike since 2009 w/o issue. I am ~210 lbs and use it for everything from XC to light AM on a 5" fs bike.

I also use them on all my road bikes, big fan of their components. A great $/gram item IMO.


----------

